# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Whats Your Transition Like?

## Dextrochris

I have had like 3 LD's and I was wondering what everybody elses' transition is like. When I begin my process of WILDing I just get up in the mornings at like 6 or 7 then stay up about an hour, then I lie down and in like five minutes I feel some feeling like butterflies in my stomach, then I feel like my body is rising up to the ceiling, then out of nowhere a dream scene appears, there is no HI nor is there any SP, I just feel butterflies and in like 20 to 30 seconds I am in a dream. Does anybody else have a transition like that? Also, I will wake up a lot during the night and for a few seconds I will feel the butterflies and just fall asleep very quick. If anybody has there version of going into a Ld like that just share your experiences and comment on what I have said. 
thx, dextro

----------


## topten35

Well, when i wild the main thing that happens to me is that my body get numb, i can' move, then some how without me knowing it the dream scene starts.  I only felt vibrations once, i've had the tingly sensation several times, and i've had sp a bunch of times, sp is fun and exciting for me.

----------


## Elucive

For me, I know I'm entering a dream when it starts to sound like I'm in the middle of a tornado. Once that passes, I can sit up and start my dream. My only problem is stability! Whenever I exert too much mental focus I wake up.

----------


## Ilumirath

I relax and then just try to imagine somthing but i dont try too hard. Then i slolwy get visions and noises after a while, and so i let it happen, till it pretty much is a dream.

----------


## Dextrochris

Thanks for the replies guys, and keep them coming because I want to know what others experiences are like...thx dextro...

----------


## Noogah

I believe this is in the wrong forum. The induction techniques forum is, to my understanding, made (or used anyways) to create induction techniques. Your post would probably be best posted in the WILDing forum.

----------


## pointofbeing

when I try deild within 2- 5 sec ill start to get this strange wave like vibe pop in across my chest to my head, that is totally not sp it will get faster and faster, then just stops and ether ill just lay there and basically fail at wilding or it will immediately become very intense sp. I will say again this is not a hallucination but a real pre sp sensation that always happens for me.  Have any of you felt this prier to sp kicking in? I think it has something to do with the rem cycles in some way.

----------


## Kensei

Having never tried WILD's, i cant say what they're like, although they sound pretty interesting. When I heave DILD's, i see myself from behind, then fly into my head, and then everything becomes clearer and distinguishable.

----------


## thomulf

i have never succesfully wilded,  but when i try my whole body gets the light prickly sensation, starting from my feet, up my legs, to my belly and hands, and finally the sides of my head.then my body gets numb, in the same order. Then my WILD fails, hope you found this interesting.

----------


## pdiddles03

When i attempt to wild, i feel like im short of breath, and i anticipate feelingsi have had in the past from wilding. so i don't anymore.  Idon't attempt it.  I want to but i feel like i"ll let myself down

----------


## PvtPillows

In my two WILD false awakenings, I felt incredibly intense vibrations and my ears hurt like I was driving on a bumpy road.

----------


## onyxfyre

first i go through sleep paralisis, light sinking. then i started to see different colored light patterns blooming in shapes of flowers (sorta), then i started to enter a tunnel of squares with a picture of my bed (lol) at the end of it, then i flipped out and woke up, but then my body was so heavy i couldnt take it anymore so i had to move.

----------


## Jay12341235

laying down, point of no-rememberance, suddenly in dream lucid. This has only happened a few time sthough

----------


## Moorehouse

My first transition into a lucid was incredibly weird. I had what I thought fallen asleep while trying to WILD (I didn't know what I was doing at the time, this was 2 days ago, I'm quite new here.) but I somehow still kept conscious during the whole process. I did NOT feel anything tingling sensations or even got SP (or I did...which would explain me thinking I'm asleep). I felt asleep...but I still had the intent to go lucid.

Suddenly though I felt a flash of my conscious waking up from what felt like sleep and I felt like I was being "sucked into" my own head, it was only affecting my head though, not body, then I entered into my lucid dream. The sensation was even more astounding than the experience! I hope to go lucid again and see if the same happens(:

----------


## Dextrochris

Nice Induction...I have gave myself a solid 2-3 month off period for LDing, but now I am back in black like Johnny Cash Nugkha, and ready to do some crazy dream shit.!.!.!.?.?.?.!.!.!

----------


## angelofhex

For me I lay back down in bed after being awake for about an hour or mid day when i feel like I need a nap. I attempt to focus on one main idea, whatever I want to build a dream out of. Eventually I get a slight noise almost like a rush of wind but very subtle, that lets me know I am falling asleep. If I miss that then I just slip into a non-lucid but vivid dream.


OOHH and the other day I missed the rush but after a while it clicked that I had been there way too long. So I sat up and about halfway up I could feel what felt like tendrils between my dream self and my body separating. Then an old woman punched me in the face and I fell back into non-lucid sleep. scared the shit outa me.

----------


## Erii

well, I've successfully done a good WILD only once, but I just started getting back into LD's and have yet only tried WILDing a few times since I started getting back into it.
I enter SP after already sleeping becasue I don't feel like laying there, so with this I'm already relaxed
anyway, I started to feel tingly and I had some vibrations, and my hands felt like they were like in different positions folded over?I can't explain that feeling.
then I just shut my eyes and pretty much started lucid dreaming, it was an easy transition  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

I only DEILD but its the same thing. My transition is very calm, when I transition to SP I only feel a force pulling me down a bit. Then it's just wait until it passes or imagine a dream scene (training on that).

----------


## McGinnis

My first transition was actually during a failed WILD attempt. It was a little over a year ago, I believe. I had prepared quite meticulously for that session.

I woke up after a few hours of sleep (I believe it was only 4 hours, I just thought I'd give it a go). I did some relaxation and tried to focus on the inside of my eyelids. I think I did that for a very, very long time. After what felt like an hour, my body started feeling really heavy. The colors I was seeing started changing. They became swirling shapes (and very intense). Then it felt like my body was vibrating pretty hard. The images became incredibly weird, and I started hearing these weird sounds (like a combination of static and whispers). After what felt like 30 seconds of that, the vibrations stopped. It got quiet all of a sudden and the colors and images stopped.

From almost pitch blackness around me these stars started appearing and they were floating around me as if I was in a starry tunnel. I don't think I was aware of my body at that point, but I was definitely aware of the whole transition. But due to my inexperience I made a mistake. I thought the starry tunnel was already my dream world (I'd been reading up on what a WILD transition could be like, etc.). So what I wanted to do was "roll" my dream body out of the tunnel and into the dream. I did roll, but I rolled out of bed. I was still very much dazed and half sleepy, but I soon realized that I had moved my actual body rather than my dream body. I was standing beside my bed and a reality check confirmed that I was, in fact, not dreaming.

A week or so later I had a similar transition, but instead of a starry tunnel I was floating over an ocean. I woke up before I entered a dream.

It wasn't until months later that I had my first successful WILD. It wasn't planned like the above two were. Actually, now that I think about it, it was a DEILD. I woke up from a dream, and I could "see" this weird sort of digitan (DOS-style) progress bar, as if a download were completing. When it reached 100%, a transition started (although it was milder than the ones I described above) and 20-30 seconds later I found myself in a dream. Performed an RC to make sure. Stayed in that dream for like 5 minutes before I woke up again.

After that I had two or three additional WILD's, all unplanned. But they had even milder transitions.

----------

